
John McAfee unveils plans for 'the world's first truly private smartphone' - ChefDenominator
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4452720/John-McAfee-unveils-plans-hack-proof-smartphone.html
======
beamatronic
Step 1. Don't have a baseband processor

